# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الأرجوزة ذات الأمثال .للشاعر العباسي أبي العتاهية

## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

نص 
الأرجوزة ذات الأمثال 


1. الحَمــــدُ لِلَّهِ عَلى تَقديــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــرِهِ *** وَحُسنِ ما صَرَفَ مِن أُمــــــــــــ  ـــــــورِ هِ
2. الحَمدُ لِلَّهِ بِحُســــنِ صُنعِــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـهِ *** شُكــــــــــــ  ـــــــراً عَلى إِعطائِهِ وَمنْعِهِ
3. يَخيرُ لِلعَبدِ وَإِن لَم يَشكُــــــــــ  ــــــــرُ ه *** وَيَستُرُ الجَهلَ عَلى مَن يُظهِــــــــــ  ـــــرُه
4. خَوَّفَ مَن يَجهَــــلُ مِن عِقابِـــــــــ  ـــــــهِ *** وَأَطمَعَ العامِلَ في ثَوابِـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــــهِ
5. وَأَنجَدَ الحُجَّــــةَ بِالإِرســـــــ  ــــــــــ ــــالِ *** إِلَيهِمُ في الأَزمُــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــــنِ الخَوالي 
6. نََسْتََعصـــِم  ُ اللَهَ فَخَيرُ عاصــــــــــــ  ـــم *** قَد يُسعِدُ المَظلومَ ظُلمُ الظالِـــــــــ  ـــــم
7. فَضَّلَنا بِالعَقــــــــ  ــلِ وَالتَدبـــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــيرِ *** وَعِلمِ ما يَأتي مِنَ الأُمــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــورِ
8. يا خَيرَ مَن يُدعى لَدى الشَـــــــــــ  ـدائِدِ *** وَمَن لَهُ الشُكرُ مَعَ المَحامــــــــ  ــــــــــ ِدِ
9. أَنتَ إِلَهي وَبِكَ التَوفيــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــقُ *** وَالوَعدُ يُبدي نورَهُ التَحقـــــــــ  ـــــــيقُ
10. حَسبُكَ مِمّا تَبتَغيهِ القــــــــــــ  ـوتُ *** ما أَكثَرَ القــــــــــــ  ـــــــــو تَ لِمَن يَموتُ
11. إِن كانَ لا يُغنيكَ ما يَكفيــــــــــ  كا *** فَكُلُّ ما في الأَرضِ لا يُغنيــــــــــ  ــــــــكا
12. الفَقرُ فيما جاوَزَ الكَفــــــــــ  ـــافا *** مَن عَرَفَ اللَهَ رَجا وَخافــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــا
13. إِنَّ القَليلِ بِالقَليـــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــلِ يَكثُرُ *** إِنَّ الصَفــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـاءَ بِالقَذى لَيَكدُر 
14. يا رُبَّ مَن أَسخَطَنا بِجَهــــــــــ  دِهِ *** قَد سَرَّنا اللَهُ بَغَيرِ حَمــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ دِهِ
15. مَن لَم يَصِل فَاِرضَ إِذا جَفاكَـــــــا *** لا تَقطَعَنَّ لِلهَوى أَخاكــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــــا
16. العَنْزُ لاَ يَسْمَـــــــــ  ـــــــنُ ِإلَّا بعَِلَفْ *** لا يَسْمــــــــــ  ــــــــــ َنُ العنزُ بقِوَْلٍ بِلَطَفْ
17. اللَهُ حَسبي في جَميعِ أَمــــــــــــ  ـري *** بِهِ غَنائي وَإِلَيهِ فَقــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــــري
18. لَن تُصلِحَ الناسَ وَأَنتَ فاسِـــــــدُ *** هَيهاتَ ما أَبعَدَ ما تُكابِـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــدُ 
19. التَركُ لِلدُنيا النَجاةُ مِنهـــــــــــ  ـــــــا *** لَم تَرَ أَنهى لَكَ مِنها عَنهـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــا
20. لِكُلِّ ما يُؤذي وَإِن قَلَّ أَلَـــــــــــ  ـــــم *** ما أَطوَلَ اللَيــــــــــ  ــــــلَ عَلى مَن لَم يَنَم
21. مَن لاحَ في عارِضِهِ القَتــــــــــ  ـــــيرُ *** فَقَد أَتاهُ بِالبَلى النَذيـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــر 
22. إِنْ اخْتَفَى مَا فِي الزَمـــــَانِ الآتِي *** فَقِسْ عَلَى المَاضِي مِنَ الأَوْقَـــــــ  ــاتِ
23. مَن جَعَلَ النَمّامَ عَيناً هَلَكــــــــــ  ــا *** مُبلِغُكَ الشَرَّ كَباغيهِ لَكــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــا 
24. يُغنيكَ عَن قولِ قَبيحٍ تَركُــــــــــ  ـــهُ *** [ قَد يوهِنُ ] الرَأيَ الأَصيــــلَ شَكُّهُ 
25. لِكُلِّ قَلبٍ أَمَــــــــــل  ٌ يُقَلِّبُــــــ  ـــــــــه *** يَصدُقُهُ طَــــــوراً وَطَـــــــــــ  ـوراً يَكذِبُه
26. المَكرُ وَالخِبُّ أَداةُ الغــــــــــــ  ــادِرِ *** وَالكَذِبُ المَحضُ سِلاحُ الفاجــــــــــ  ِر 
27. لَم يَصْفُ لِلمَرءِ صــــَديقٌ يَمذُقُه *** لَيسَ صَـــــــديقُ المَرءِ مَن لا يَصدُقُه 
28. مَعــــــــــرو  فُ مَن مَنَّ بِهِ خِــداجُ *** ما طــــــــــــاب  َ عَذبٌ شابَهَ عَجاج ُ 
29. سَامِحْ إذاُسمت ولا تخش الغبن *** لَم يَغْلُ شَيْ ءٌ هُوَ مَوْجُودُ الثَّمَـــــــن  ْ 
30. مَنْ عَاشَ لم يَخْلُ مِنْ الُمصِيبِــــــ  ــــة *** وَقَلَّ مَا يَنْفَكُّ عَنْ عَجِيــــــــــ  ــــــبَة
31. َيا طَالِبَ الدُّنْيَا بِدُنْيَا الِهـــــــــــ  ـمَّة *** أَيْنَ طَلَبْـــتَ الَّلهَ كَانَ َثمـَّـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ة 
32. يُوسِعُ الضِّيقَ الرِّضَــــــــ  ا بِالضِّيقِ *** وَإنَّمَا الرُّشــْــــــ  ــــــــــ دُ مِنَ التَّوْفــِــــ  يقِ
33. أَسْتودِعُ اللهَّ أمُورِي كلُهَّـــَـــــ  ـــــــــا *** إِنْ لم يكن رَبِّي لَهَا فمــــن لــــَـــــــــ  ـــــهَا
34. ماَ أبَْعَدَ الشَّيْءَ إِذَا الشَيْءُ فُقِــدْ *** مَا أَقْرَبَ الشَّيْ ءَ إِذَا الشَّيْ ءُ وُجِــــدْ
35. يَعِيــــــــــ  ـــــــشُ حَيٌّ بِتُرَاثِ مَيْتِ *** يَعْمُرُ بَيْتٌ بِخَـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـرَابِ بَيْتِ 
36. صُلْحُ قَرِينِ السُّوءِ لِلْقَـــــــــ  ــــــرِين ِ *** كَمِثْلِ صُلْحِ اللَّحْمِ وَالسِّكـِـــــ  ــــــــــ ـيِن
37. مَا عَيشُ مَن آفَتُهُ بَقــــــــــــ  ــــــاؤُه ُ *** نَغَّصَ عَيشاً طَيِّباً فَنــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـاؤُه 
38. إِنّا لَنَفنى نَفَساً وَطَرفـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـا *** [ لَم ] يَترُكِ المَوتُ لِإِلفٍ إِلفــــــــــا 
39. وَلِلكَلامِ باطِنٌ وَظاهــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ِرُ *** في ســــــــــــــ  اعَةِ العَدلِ يَموتُ الفاجِرُ
40. عَلِمتَ يا مُجاشِــــــــع  ُ بنَ مَسعَدَة *** أَنَّ الشَبــــــــــ  ــــــابَ وَالفَراغَ وَالجِدَة 
41. *مَفسَدَةٌ [ لِلمَـــــــــر  ء ]ِ أَيُّ مَفسدَة *
42. [ يا لِلشَبابِ المَرِح ] التَصابي *** رَوائِحُ الجَنَّةِ في الشَبــــــــــ  ـــــــاب ِ
43. اصْحَبْ ذَوِي الفَضْلِ وأَهْلَ الدِّينِ *** فَالَمرْءُ مَنْسُوبٌ إِلَى القَرِيــــــــ  ــــــــنِ
44. إِيَّاكَ والغَيْبَة وَالنَّمِيمَـــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــة *** فَإِنَّهَا مَنْزِلة ذَمِيمَــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــــــــــة 
45. لَا تهبن ِفي الأُمُورِ فرطَـــــــــــ  ــــــا *** لاَ تَسْـــــــــــ  ــأَلَن إِنْ سَأَلْتَ شَططاًَ 
46. * وَكُنْ مِنَ النَّــــــــــ  اسَ جَمِيعاً وَسَـــــــطاً *
47. لَيسَ عَلى ذي النُصحِ إِلّا الجَهدُ *** الشَيبُ زَرعٌ حــــــــــــان  َ مِنهُ الحَصدُ
48. *الغَدرُ نَحسٌ وَالوَفــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــاءُ سَعــدُ*
49. هِيَ المَقاديرُ فَلُمني أَو فَـــــــــــذَ  ر *** تَجري المَقاديرُ عَلى غَرزِ الإِبَـــــــــ  ر 
50. *إِن كُنتُ أَخطَأتُ فَما أَخطأ القــــــــــَد  َر*
51. إِنَّ الفَســــــــــ  ادَ [ بَعدَهُ ] الصَلاحُ *** يا رُبَّ جِدٍّ جَرَّهُ المــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــِزاحُ 
52. [ ما ] تَطلُعُ الشَمسُ وَلا تَغيـــبُ *** إِلّا لِأَمرٍ شَأنُهُ عَجيـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــبُ 
53. لِكُلِّ شَيءٍ مَعــدِنٌ وَجَوهــــــــَ  رُ *** وَأَوسَطٌ وَأَصغَرٌ وَأَكبـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــَرُ
54. وَكُلُّ شَيءٍ لاحِقٌ بِجَوهَــــــــ  ـــــرِه *** أَصغَرُهُ مُتَّصِـــلٌ بِأَكبَــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــرِه
55. مَن لَكَ بِالمَحضِ وَكُلٌّ مُمتَــــــــــ  ـزِج *** وَساوِسٍ في الصَدرِ [ مِنكَ ] تَعتَلِج 
56. مَنْ لَكَ بِالمَحْضِ وَلَيْــــــسَ مَحْضُ *** َيخْبُثُ بَعْضٌ وَيَطِيــــــــ  ـــــــبُ بَعْضُ
57. لِكُلِّ إِنســـــانٍ طَبيـــــــــــ  ـــــــــع َتانِ *** خَيرٌ وَشَرٌّ وَهُما ضــــــــــــــ  ـــــــِدّ انِ
58. إِنَّكَ لَو تَستَنشـِقُ الشَحيـــــــــ  ـــحا *** وَجَدتَهُ أَخبَثَ شَيءٍ رِيــــــــــــ  ـــــحاً
59. عَجِبتُ لَمّا [ ضَبَّني ] السُكـــوتُ *** حَتّى كَأَنّي حائِرٌ مَبهـــــــــــ  ـــــــوتُ 
60. كَذا قَضـــى اللَهُ فَكَيفَ أَصنَــــــعُ *** وَالصَمتُ إِن ضــــــــاقَ الكَلامُ أَوسَعُ
61. نَعــــــــــــ  ـــــــــو ذُ بِاللَهِ مِنَ الشَيطانِ *** ما أَولَعَ الشَيطانَ بِالإِنســـــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــانِ
62. خَيرُ الأُمــــــــــ  ـــورِ خَيرُها عَواقِبا *** مَن يُرِدِ اللَهُ يَجِد مَذاهــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــِبا
63. الـجـــــــــــ  ـــــودُ مِمّا يُثبِتُ المَحَبَّةَ *** وَالبُخلُ مِمّا يُثبِتُ المَسَبَّــــــ  ــــــــــ ــه 
64. لِكُلِّ شَيءٍ أَجَلٌ مَكتـــــــــــ  ـــــــوبُ *** وَطالِبُ الرِزقِ بِهِ مَطلـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـوبُ
65. لِكُلِّ شَيءٍ سَبَبٌ وَعاقِبــــــــ  ــــــَه *** وَكُلُّها آتِيَةٌ وَذاهِبَـــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــة
66. يا عَجَباً مِمَّن يُحِبُّ الدُنيـــــــــ  ــــــا *** وَلَيسَ لِلدُنيــــــــ  ـــــا عَلَيهِ بُقيـــــــــــ  ا 
67. الصِدقُ وَالبِرُّ هُمـــــــــــا الوِقـــــاءُ *** يَومَ تَقومُ الأَرضُ وَالسَمــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــاءُ
68. وَكُلُّ قَرنٍ فَلَــهُ زَمــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــانُ *** وَلَم يَدُم مُلكٌ وَلا سُلطـــــــــــ  ـــــــــا نُ
69. ما أَسرَعَ المَوتَ وَإِن طالَ العُمــُر *** وَرُبَّما كانَ قَليــــــلاً فَكــــــــــــ  ـــــدُر 
70. مَسَرَّةُ الدُنيا إِلى تَنغيــــــــــ  ــــــصِ *** وَرُبَّما أَكَدت يَدُ الحَريـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـص 
71. ما هِيَ إِلّا دُوَلٌ بَعـــــــــــد  َ دُوَل *** تَجري بِأَسبـــــــــ  ــــــــاب ٍ تَأَتّى وَعِلَل
72. ما قَلَبَ القَلبَ كَتَقليــــــبِ الأَمَل *** لِلقَلبِ وَالآمـــــــــ  ـــــالِ حَلٌّ وَرَحَل 
73. وَكــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـُلُّ خَيرٍ تَبَعٌ لِلعَقلِ *** وَكُـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــــلُّ شَرٍّ تَبَعٌ لِلجَهلِ
74. لِكُلِّ نَفسٍ هِمَمٌ وَنَجــــــــــ  ـــــوى *** لا كَرَمٌ يُعرَفُ إِلّا التَقــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــوى
75. لِيَجهَدِ المَرءُ فَما يَعـــــــدو القَدَر *** وَرُبَّما قــــــــــــــ  ـادَ إِلى الحَيْنِ الحََذَر 
76. ما صاحِبُ الدُنيا بِمُستَريــــــ  حٍ *** وَالداءُ داءُ النَهِم الشَحيـــــــــ  ـــــــح 
77. لَم نَرَ شَيئاً يَعدِلُ السَلامَـــــــ  ــــه *** لا خَيرَ فيما يُعقِبُ النَدامــــــــ  ـــــــــَ ه
78. بِحَسبِكَ اللَهُ فَما يَقضــــي يَكُن *** وَما يُهَوِّنهُ مِنَ الأَمــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــرِ يَهُن
79. كَم مِن نَقِيِّ الثَوبِ ذي قَلبٍ دَنِس *** الُمــــــــــو  حِشُ الباطِلِ وَالحَقُّ أَنِس 
80. تَحَرَّ فيما تَطلُبُ البَلاغــــــــ  ـــــــا *** وَاِغتَنِمِ الصِحَّةَ وَالفَراغــــــ  ــــــــــ ـا 
81. المَرءُ يَبغي كُلَّ مَن يَبغيــــــــــ  ـــــهِ *** وَكــــــــــــ  ــــُلُّ ذي رِزقٍ سَيَستَوفيـــــ  ــهِ
82. في كُلِّ شَيءٍ عَجَبٌ مِنَ العَجَب *** وَكُـــــــــــ  ـــلُّ شَيءٍ فَبِوَقتٍ وَسَبَب
83. الحَقُّ ما كانَ أَحَقُّ مـــــــــــا اِتُّبِع *** وَرُبَّما لَجَّ لَجــــــــــــ  ـــــــــو جٌ فَرَجَع 
84. الأَمرُ قَد يَحدُثُ بَعــــــــدَ الأَمرِ *** كُلُّ اِمرِئٍ يَجـــــــــــر  ي وَلَيسَ يَدري
85. دُنيايَ يا دُنيايَ غــــــُرّي غَيري *** إِنّي مِنَ اللَـــــــــــ  ـــهَ بِكُـــــــــــ  ــــلِّ خَيرِ
86. لِكُلِّ نَفسٍ صِبغَةٌ وَشيــــــــــم  َه *** وَلَن تَرى... عَزيمَـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــه
87. لا تَترُكِ المَعـــــــــر  وفَ حَيثُ كُنتا *** وَاِعــــــــــ  ــــزِم عَلى الخَيرِ وَإِن جَبُنتا
88. الحَمــــــــــ  ـــــــــد ُ لِلَّهِ كَثيراً شُكرا *** اللَهُ أَعــــــــــــ  ـلى وَأَعَـــــــــ  ـــــــــز ُّ أَمرا
89. لاَبُدَّ ِممَّا لَيْسَ مِنْهُ بُـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــد ُّ *** والغَيُّ لاَ يَنْزِلُ حَيْثُ الرُّشْــــــــ  ــــــــــ دُ
90. ما شـــــــــــاءَ رَبّي أَن يَكونَ كانا *** وَالمَرءُ يــــــــــــــ  ُردي نَفســَهُ أَحيانا 
91. كُلُّ اِجتِماعٍ فَإِلى اِفتِــــــــــ  ــــراقِ *** وَالدَهرُ ذو فَتحٍ وَذو إِغـــــــــــل  اقِ
92. كُلٌّ يُنـــــــــــا  غي نَفسَهُ بِهاجِسِ *** [ تَعلُّقٌ ] مِن عُلَقِ الوَســــــــــ  ـاوِس ِ 
93. نَستَــــــــــ  ــــــوفِق ُ اللَهَ لِما نُحِبُّ *** ما أَقبَحَ الشَيخَ الكَبيرَ يَصبـــــــــــ  و 
94. في كُلِّ رَأسٍ نَزوَةٌ وَطَربَــــــــ  ـــــة *** رُبَّ رِضىً أَفضـــــــــــ  َلُ مِنهُ غَضبَة 
95. *كَم غَضبَةٍ طابَت بِها المَغَبَّــــــ  ــــــــــ ة * 
96. يا عاشِقَ الدُنيـــــــــ  ـا تَسَلَّ عَنها *** وَيلي عَلى الدُنيـــــــــ  ــا وَوَيلي مِنها 
97. ما أَسرَعَ الساعاتِ في الأَيـــــــّام  ِ *** وَأَسرَعَ الأَيّـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــامَ في الأَعوامِ
98. لِلمَوتِ بي جِدٌّ وَأَيُّ جِـــــــــــــ  ـدِّ *** وَلَستُ لِلمَوتِ بِمُستَعـــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــِدِّ
99. هَل أُذُنٌ تَسمَعُ مـــــــــــــا تسمـــع *** قَوارِعُ الدَهــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــرِ الَّتي تُقَرِّع ُ 
100. ما طابَ فَرعٌ لاَ يَطيــــــــبُ أَصلُهُ *** اِحذَر مُؤاخاةَ اللَئيـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـمِ فِعلُهُ
101. اِنظُر إِذا آخَيتَ مَن تُؤاخــــــــــ  ـي *** ما كُلُّ مَن آخَيتَ بِالمُؤاخــــــ  ــــــــــ ي
102. الحَمدُ لِلَّهِ الكَثيـــــــــ  ـــــــرِ خَيرُهُ *** لَم يَسَعِ الخَلقَ جَميـــــــــــ  ــــــــعا ً غَيرُهُ
103. مَن يَشتَكِ الدَهرَ يَطُل في الشَكوى *** الدَهــــــــــ  ــرُ ما لَيسَ عَلَيهِ عَدوى 
104. لَم نَرَ مَن دامَ لَهُ ســــــــــــــ  ــــــــُر ورُ *** وَصاحِبُ الدُنيـــــــــ  ـــــــــا بِها مَغرورُ
105. نَعــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ وذُ بِاللَهِ مِنَ الشَقـــاءِ *** ما أَطمَعَ الإِنســـــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــانَ في البَقاءِ
106. لَم يَخلُ مِن حُسنِ يَـــــــدٍ مَكانُهُ *** وَالمَرءُ لَم يُسلِمَهُ إِحســـــــــــ  ــــــانُه ُ 
107. مَن يَأمَنُ المَـــــــــوت  َ وَلَيسَ يُؤْمَنُ *** نَحنُ لَهُ في كُلِّ يَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــوم ٍ نُؤذَنُ 
108. يا رُبَّ ذي خَوفٍ أَتى مِن مَأمَنِه *** كَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــم مُبتَلىً مِن يَأسِهِ بِأَمَنِه
109. اِستَغنِ بِاللَـــــــــ  ــــــــــ هِ تَكُن غَنِيّاً *** اِرضَ عَنِ اللَـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ هِ تَعِش رَضِيّا
110. يا رَبِّ إِنّا بِكَ يا عَظيـــــــــــ  ــــــمُ *** إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الواسِعُ الحَكيـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــمُ
111. يَكونُ ما لا بُدَّ أَن يَكونــــــــــ  ـــــــــا *** وَكُلُّ راجٍ رَجَّمَ الظُنونــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــا 
112. سُبحــــانَ مَن لا يَنقَضي عَجَائِبُه *** سُبحـــــــــــ  ـــــانَ مَن لا يَخيبُ طالِبُه
113. لَم يَعـــــدَمِ اللَهُ وَلِلَّهِ القِـــــــــــ  ـــــدَم *** وَالســــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــابِقُ اللَهُ إِلى كُلِّ كَرَم
114. ما كُلُّ شَيءٍ يُبتَغى يُنــــــــــــ  ــالُ *** وَطَالِــــــــ  ــــبُ الحَقِّ لَهُ مَقـــــــــــا  لُ
115. أَفَلحَ مَن كانَ لَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــهُ تَفَكُّرُ *** ما كُلُّ ذي عَيشٍ يـــــــــــــَ  رى ما يُبصِرُ
116. وَكُلُّ نَفسٍ فَلَـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ها تَعَلُّلُ *** وَإِنَّما النَفسُ عَلى مــــــــــــا تُحمَل 
117. وَعادَةُ الشَرِّ فَشَرُّ عـــــــــــــا  دَة *** وَالمَرءُ بَينَ النَقصِ وَالزِيــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــادَة
118. لِكُـــــــــــ  ـــــــلِّ ناعٍ ذاتَ يَومٍ ناعِ *** وَإِنَّما النَعيُ بِقَدرِ النــــــــــــ  ــــاعي 
119. *وَكُلُّ نَفسٍ فَلَهــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــا دَواعِ *
120. ما أَكرَهَ الإِنســـــــــ  ــــانَ لِلتَفَضُّلِ *** وَإِنَّمـــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــا الفَضلُ لِكُلِّ مُفضِلِ
121. رَبِّ لَكَ الحَمــــــــدُ وَأَنتَ أَهلُهُ *** مَن لَزِمَ التَقــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــوى أَنارَ عَقلُهُ
122. ما غــــــــــــــ  ايَةُ المُؤمِنِ إِلّا الجَنَّه *** تَبــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـارَكَ اللَهُ العَظيمُ المِنَّه 
123. يا عَجَباً لِلَّيلِ وَالنَهــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـارِ *** لا بَل لِساعاتِهِما القِصــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــارِ
124. ما أَطحَنَ الأَيّامَ لِلقُــــــــــ  ــــرونِ *** كَم لِاِمرِئٍ مِن مَأمَنٍ خـــــــــــــَ  ؤونِ 
125. يا رُبَّ حُلوٍ سَيَعــــــــــ  ــــودُ سُمّا *** وَرُبَّ حَمدٍ سَيَعــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــودُ ذَمّا
126. وَرُبَّ سِلمٍ سَيَعــــــــــ  ــودُ حَربا *** وَرُبَّ إِحسانٍ يَعــــــــــــ  ــــــــود ُ ذَنبا
127. المــــــــــــ  ــــَوتُ لا يُفلِتُ حَيٌّ مِنهُ *** كَم ذائِقٍ لِلمَــــــــــ  ــــــــــ وتِ لاهٍ عَنهُ
128. ما أَسرَعَ البَغيَ لِكُلِّ بــــــــــــــ  ـاغِ *** وَرُبَّ ذي بَغيٍ مِنَ الفــــــــــــ  ـــــــَرا غِ
129. لِكُلِّ جَنبٍ ذاتَ يَومٍ مَصـــــــْرَعْ *** وَالحَقُّ ذو نـــورٍ عَلَيهِ يَســــــــــــ  ــــطَعْ
130. لا تَطلُبُ المَعـــــروفَ إِلّا مِن أَخِ *** يَسومُكَ الوِدَّ بِهِ ســــــــــــــ  َومَ السَخي
131. *الزُهدُ في الدُنيـــا هُوَ العَيشُ الرَخي*
132. يا رُبَّ شُؤمٍ صـــــــــــــا  رَ لِلبَخيلِ *** أَكْرِم بِأَهلِ العِلـــــمِ بِالجَميـــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــلِ
133. مَن كانَ في الدُنيـــــــــ  ـــا لَهُ زَهادَة *** فَعِندَها طابَت لَهُ العِبــــــــــ  ـــــــــا دَة
134. أَصلِح وَمَن يُصلِح فَمـــاذا يَربَحْ *** وَالشَيءُ لا يَصلُحُ إِن لَـــــــــــــ  ـم يُصلَحْ
135. كُلُّ جَديـــــــــــ  ــدٍ سَيَعودُ مُخلِقاً *** وَمَن أَصــــــــــاب  َ مَرَفِقــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــا
136. ما اِنتَفَعَ المَـــــــــــ  ــــــرءُ بِمِثلِ عَقلِه *** وَخَيرُ ذُخــــــــــــ  رِ المَرءِ حَسنُ فِعلِه 
137. لَم يَزَلِ اللَهُ عَلَينا مُنعِمـــــــــ  ــــــا *** وَمَن طَغى عاشَ فَقيـــــــــــ  ــراً مُعدَما
138. اليُبسُ وَالبَأسِ لِأَهلِ البــــــــاسِ *** وَسادَةُ النــــــــــــ  ــــــــاس ِ خِيارُ الناسِ
139. أَيُّ بِناءٍ لَيسَ لِلخَــــــــــ  ـــــــــر ابِ *** وَأَيُّ آتٍ لَيسَ لِلذَهـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــابِ
140. كَأَنَّ شَيئاً لَم يَكُن إِذا اِنقَــــــضى *** وَما مَضى مِمّا مَضــــى فَقَد مَضى
141. ما أَزيَنَ العَقلَ لِكُلِّ عــــــــــــاق  ِلِ *** ما أَشيَنَ الجَهلَ لِكُلِّ جاهــــــــــــ  ِلِ 
142. بُؤسى لِمَن قـــــــــالَ بِما لا يَعلَمُ *** وَصاحِبُ الحَقِّ فَلَيسَ يَنــــــــــــ  ـــدَمُ
143. الخَيرُ أَهلٌ أَن يُحِبَّ أَهلــــــــــُ  هُ *** وَالحَقُّ ذو خِفٍّ ثَقيـــــــــــ  ــلٍ حَملُهُ
144. *وَالحَينُ خَتّـــــــــــ  الٌ لَطيفٌ خَتلُهُ* 
145. أَينَ يَفِرُّ المــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ َرءُ أَينَ أَينـا *** كُلُّ جَميـــــــــــ  ـــــــــع ٍ سَيُلاقي بَينا 
146. إِلَيكِ يا دُنيـــــــــــ  ـــــا إِلَيكِ عَنّي *** ماذا تُريديـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــنَ تَخَلّي مِنّي
147. يا دارُ دارَ الهَمِّ وَالمَعاصــــــ  ـــي *** هَل فيكِ لي بابٌ إِلى الخــــــــــــ  ــَلاصِ
148. نَطلُبُ أَن نَبقى وَلَيسَ نَبقـــــــى *** كُلٌّ سَيَلقى اللَـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ هَ حَقّا حَقّا
149. لِكُلِّ عَينٍ عِبرَةٌ فيمــــــــــــ  ـا تَرى *** وَالحَقُّ مَحفوفٌ بِأَعــــــلامِ الهُدى 
150. *يَقبَلُهُ العَقلُ وَيَنفيــــــــ  ـــــــهِ الهَوى*
151. كَم بارَكَ اللَـــــــــــ  هُ لِقَلبي فَاِتَّسَع *** وَاللَـــــــــ  ــــــــــ هُ إِن بارَكَ في شَيءٍ نَفَع
152. لا تُتبِعِ المَعــــــــــ  ــروفَ مِنكَ مِنّا *** أُخِيَّ أَحسِن بِأَخيـــــــــ  ـكَ الظَنّا 
153. سُبحانَكَ اللَهُـــــــــ  ـــمَّ سَلِّم سَلِّمِ *** وَتَمِّمِ النُعمى عَلَينـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــا تَمِّمِ
154. طوبى لِمَن صَحَّت بَناتُ حِسِّهِ *** وَمَن كَفــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـاهُ اللَهُ شَرَّ نَفسِهِ
155. كَم دَولَةٍ سَوفَ يَكـــــــــونُ غَيرُها *** وَسَوفَ يَفنى شَرُّهــــــا وَخَيرُهـــــــ  ــــا
156. يا عَجَباً لِلدَهـــــــــ  ـــــــرِ في تَقَلُّبِه *** المــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــَرءُ مُذ كانَ عَلى تَوَثُّبِه
157. ما أَعظـــــــــــ  ـَمَ الحُجَّةَ إِن عَقَلنا *** ما يَغفُلُ المَـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــوتُ وَإِن غفَلنا
158. اِعتَبِرِ اليَـــــــــوم  َ بِأَمسِ الذاهِبِ *** وَاِعجَب فَما تَنفَكُّ مِن عَجـــــــــائِ  بِ
159. تَرى الأُمــــــــــ  ــورَ ....... *** وَاللَـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــهُ في كُلِّ الأُمورِ يَقضي
160. تَبــــــــارَك  َ اللَهُ ........ *** يا صاحِبَ التَســــــويفِ ماذا تَنتَظِر
161. مــــــَن قَنِعَ........... *** وَالمَوتُ ما أَسرَعَهُ وَأَوحـــــــــ  ـــــــى
162. يا رَبِّ إِنّـــــــــــ  ـــــي بِكَ أَنتَ رَبّي *** وَمِنكَ إِحســـــــــــ  ــــــــان ٌ وَمِنّي ذَنبي
163. أَستَغفِـــرُ اللَهَ فَنِعمَ القــــــــــــ  ادِرُ *** اللَهُ لي مِن شَرِّ ما أُحــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــاذِرُ
164. حَتّى مَتى المُذنِبُ لا يَتـــــــــــو  بُ *** أَما تَرى ما تَصنَعُ الخُطــــــــــ  ـــــــوبُ 
165. ما المُلكُ إِلّا الجــــــــــــ  ـاهُ عِندَ اللَهِ *** الجاهُ عِندَ اللَــهِ خَيرُ جــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــاهِ
166. كأسَ اِمرُؤٌ مُنتَظِرٌ لِلمـــــــــــ  ـــــَوتِ *** وَكأسَ مَن بــــــــــــــ  ــــــــاد َرَ قَبلَ الفَوتِ
167. سَبيلُ مَن ماتَ هُوَ السَبيـــــــــ  ــلُ *** بَقاؤنا مِن بَعدِهِم قَليـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــــلُ
168. قَــــد يَضحَكُ القَلبُ بِعَينٍ تَبكي *** وَالأَخذُ قَد يَجــــــــــري بِمَعنى التَركِ
169. ما هِيَ إِلّا الحادِثــــــــ  ــــاتُ حَتّى *** تَترُكَ أَهــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـلَ الأَرضِ بَتّا بَتّا 
170. لا بُدَّ لا بُدَّ مِنَ الحــــــــــــ  ــــَوادِث ِ *** تَمُرُّ تَطوي حادِثاً بِحــــــــــــ  ـــــــــا دِثِ
171. لا عَيْشَ إِلَّا عَيْشَ أَهْلِ الآخِـَــرةْ *** إِنَّا لنَعَمْىَ وَالعُيُونُ نَاظِــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــرَةْ
172. المَوتُ حَقٌّ لَيسَ فيـــــــــهِ شَكٌّ *** تَفنى المُلــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــوكُ وَيَبيدُ المُلكُ
173. اللَـــــــــــ  ــــــهُ رَبّي وَهوَ المَليــكُ *** لَيسَ لَهُ في مُلكِهِ شَريـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــكُ
174. اللَـــــــــــ  ــــــهُ يَفنينا وَلَيسَ يَفنى *** لَهُ الجَلالُ وَالصِفــــــــ  ــــــــات ُ الحُسنى
175. اللَـــــــــــ  ـــــهُ مَولانا وَنِعمَ المَولى *** فَقُل لِمَن يَعصيــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــهِ أَولى أَولى
176. ما هُوَ إِلّا عَفوُهُ وَحِلمُــــــــ  ــــــــــ هُ *** سُبحـــــــــــ  انَ مَن لا حُكمَ إِلّا حُكمُهُ
177. نَتائِجُ الأَحوالِ مِن لا وَنَعَـــــــــ  ــــم *** وَالنَفسُ مِن بَينِ صُموتٍ وَعَـــــــــــ  ـــدَم
178. يَذهَبُ شَيءٌ وَيَجــــــــيء  ُ شَيُّ *** ما هُوَ إِلّا رَشَـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــدٌ وَغَيُّ
179. وَإِنَّما العِلمُ بِعَينٍ وَأَثَـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــر *** وَإِنَّما التَعليــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــمُ عِلمٌ وَخَبَر
180. نَحنُ مِنَ الدُنيا عَلى وِفـــــــــــا  زِ *** طوبى لِمَن أَسرَعَ في الجِهــــــــــ  ــــــــاز ِ 
181. وَكُلُّ مَأخــــــــوذٍ فَسَوفَ يُترَكُ *** وَالمُلكُ لا يَبقى وَلا المُمَـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــلَّكُ
182. أَتَت مُلوكٌ وَمَضَت مُلــــــــــوك  ُ *** غَرَّتهُمُ الآمـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــالُ وَالشُكوكُ
183. المَلِكُ الحَيُّ هُوَ المُميـــــــــ  ـــــتُ *** لَهُ الجَميـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــعُ وَلَهُ الشَتيتُ
184. في كُلِّ شَيءٍ عِبرَةٌ مِنَ العِبـــــــــر  ِ *** وَكُلُّ شَيءٍ بِقَضــــــــــ  ــــــــــ اءٍ وَقَدَر
185. رَبّي إِلَيهِ تُرجَعُ الأُمــــــــــ  ــــــــور ُ *** أَستَغفِرُ اللَـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ هَ هُوَ الغَفورُ
186. عَمِلتُ سوءً وَظَلَمتُ نَفســـي *** وَخِبتُ يَومي وَأَضَعتُ أَمســــــــي
187. وَلي غَدٌ يُؤخَــــــــــ  ــــذُ مِنّي لَهُما *** هُما الدَليـــــــــ  ـــــلانِ عَلى ذاكَ هُما
188. يا عَجَباً مِن ظُلـــــــــــم  ِ الذُنوبِ *** إِنَّ لَها رَيناً عَلى القُلــــــــــ  ـــــــــو بِ 
189. اللَهُ فَعــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـّالٌ لِما يَشاءُ *** غَداً غَداً يَنكَشِفُ الغِطــــــــــ  ــــاءُ
190. *كَم شِدَّةٍ مِن بَعدِها رَخــــــــــــ  ــــاءُ*
191. إِنَّ الشَقِيَّ لِلشَقِيُّ الخائــــــــــ  ــــِنُ *** وَكُلُّنا عَمّا نَراهُ بائِـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــنُ 
192. كُلٌّ سَيَفنى عاجِلاً وَشيـــــــــكا *** تَرحَلُ عَن تَيّا وَتَنأى تيكــــــــــــ  ـــــــــا
193. *ناهيكَ مِمّا سَتـَــــــــــ  ـــــــــر ى ناهيكا*
194. وَكُـــــــــــ  ـــــــــل ُّ شَيءٍ مُقبِلٌ مُوَلِّ *** وَكُـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــلُّ ذي شَيءٍ لَهُ مُخَلِّ
195. رَضيتُ بِاللَهِ وَبِالقَضــــــ  ــــــــــ ـاء *** ما أَكرَمَ الصَبرَ عَلى البَـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــلاءِ
196. نَلعَبُ وَالدَهرُ بِنا سَريـــــــــــ  ــعُ *** وَالمَوتُ بينا دائِبٌ ذَريـــــــــــ  ـــــــــع ُ 
197. *كُلُّ بَني الدُنيا لَها صَريـــــــــــ  ـــــــعُ *
198. أَلا اِنتَبِه ثُمَّ اِنتَبِه يا ناعــــــــــــ  ِسُ *** أُخَيَّ لا تَلعَب بِكَ الوَســــــــــ  ـــــاوِسُ
199. دُنيايَ يا دُنيايَ يا دارَ الفِتــــــــَن *** يا دارُ يا دارَ الهُمــــــــــ  ــــــومُ وَالحَزَنَ
200. يا غَيرَ الدَهرِ وَيا صَرفَ الزَمَــن *** إِن أَنا لَم أَبكِ عَلى نَفسي فَمَــــــــــن
201. لِكُلِّ هَمٍّ فَرَجٌ مِنَ الفَـــــــــــ  ـــــرَجِ *** تَثَقَّفَ الحَقُّ فَما فيـــــــــــــ  ــهِ عِوَج 
202. يا عَجَباً ما أَسرَعَ الأَيّامـــــــ  ــــــا *** عَجِبتُ لِلنائِمِ كَيفَ نامــــــــــــ  ــــــــا
203. يا عَجَباً كُلٌّ لَهُ تَصريــــــــــ  ــــفُ *** صَرَّفَهُ المُصَرِّفُ اللَطيـــــــــ  ــــــــفُ
204. وَأَيُّ شَيءٍ لَيسَ فيهِ فِكــــــــرَة *** وَأَيُّ شَيءٍ لَيــــسَ فيهِ عِبــــــــــــ  ـــــرَة
205. نَرى اِفتِراقاً وَنَرى اِجتِماعـــــــ  ـــا *** نَرى اِتِّصـــــــــ  الاً وَنَرى اِنقِطاعـــــــ  ـــــــــا
206. المُؤمِنُ المُخلِصُ لا يَضــــــــــــ  ــــــيعُ *** وَحُكمَـــــةُ اللَهِ لَهُ رَبيـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــعُ 
207. حَتّى مَتى لا تَرعَــــوي حَتّى مَتى *** لَقَد عَصَيتَ اللَهَ كَهــــــــــــ  ــــلاً وَفَتى 
208. ما أَقــــرَبَ النَقصَ مِنَ النَمــــــــاء  ِ *** وَكُلُّ مَن تَـــمَّ إِلى فَنــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــاءِ
209. أَرى البِلى فينا لَطيــفَ الفَحصِ *** بَينَ الزِيــــــــــ  ـــــاداتِ وَبَينَ النَقصِ 
210. إِن كُنتَ تَبغي أَن تَكونَ أَملَســــا *** فَكُن مِنَ الدُنيا أَصَمَّ أَخرَســـــــــ  ــــــا
211. *وَأَرغَب إِلى اللَــــــهِ عَسى اللَهُ عَسى*
212. يا ذا الَّذي اِستيقاظُهُ مُشتَبَهُ *** لا راقِـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـدٌ أَنتَ وَلا مُستَنبِهُ
213. مَن آثَرَالمُلكَ عَلى الكَينـــــــون  َة *** كانَ مِنَ المُلكِ عَلى بَينـــــــــــ  ـــــونَة
214. لِيَخشَ عَبدٌ دَعوَةَ المَظلــــــــو  مِ *** وَحِكمَــةِ الحَيِّ بِها القَيــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ّومِ
215. وَيحَكَ يا مُغتَصِبَ المِسكــــينِ *** وَيحَكَ مِن دَيّانِ يَومِ الدَيــــــــــ  ــــــــــ نِ
216. الدينُ لِلَّهِ هُوَ الدَيّـــــــــ  ـــــــــا نُ *** وَحُجَّةُ اللَهِ هِيَ السُلــــــــــ  ــــــطانُ
217. تُدانُ يَوماً ما كَما تَديـــــــــــ  ــنُ *** وَيحَكَ يا مِسكينُ يا مِسكـــــــــــ  ــينُ
218. لِمِثلِ هَذا فَلَيبكَ البــــــــــــ  ـــاكي ** حَسبُكَ بِالبُيودِ مِن هَـــــــــــــ  ـلاكِ 
219. لَيسَ الرِضى إِلّا لِكُــــــــلِّ راضِ *** وَكُلُّ أَمــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ رِ اللَهِ فينا ماض
220. السُخطُ لا يَبرَحُ كُلَّ ساخــــِطِ *** أَيُّ هَوىً فيهِ سُقــــــــــوط  ُ الساقِطِ
221. وَصِلِ اللَهَ عَلى ما تَهــــــــــــ  ــوى *** وَلازِمِ الرُشدَ لِكَي لا تَغــــــــــــ  ـــــوى
222. مَن ضاقَ حَلَّت نَفسُهُ في الضيـقِ *** لَيسَ اِمرُؤٌ ضاقَ عَلى الطَريـــــــــ  ــــقِ
223. ما أَوسَعَ الدُنيا عَلى المُســــــامِح  ِ *** ما فــــــــــــــ  ــــــــاز َ إِلّا كُلُّ عَبدٍ صالِحِ
224. عاقِبَةُ الصَبرِ لَها حَـــــــــــــ  ـــلَاوَة *** وَعــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــادَةُ الشَرِّ لَها ضَراوَة
225. تَعَزَّ بِالصَـــــــــ  ــــبرِ عَلى ما تَكرَهُ *** وَلا تُخَلِّ النَفسَ حينَ تَشــــــــــــ  ـــــرَهُ 
226. النَفسُ إِن أَتبَعتَها هَواهــــــــــ  ــــــا *** فاغِرَةٌ نَحوَ هَواهــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــا فَاهَا
227. لا تَبغِ ما يَجزيكَ مِنهُ دونَـــــــــــ  ــهُ *** وَإِن رَأَيتَ الناسَ يَطلُبـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــونَهُ
228. أَيُّ غِنىً لِلمَرءِ في القُنــــــــــ  ـــــــوعِ *** وَالمَرءُ ذو حِرصٍ وَذو وَلــــــــــــ  ــوعِ 
229. المَرءُ دُنياهُ لَهُ غَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــرّ ارَة *** وَالنَفسُ بِالسوءِ لَهُ أَمــــــــــــ  ـــــــّار َة
230. ما النَفسُ إِلّا كَـــــــــــدر  ٌ وَصَفـــو *** طَعمٌ لَهُ مُرُّ حُلــــــو وَطَعــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــمٌ
231. لِكُلِّنا يا دارُ مِنكِ شَجْـــــــــــ  ـــوُ *** وَبَعضُنا مِن شَجــــــــــــ  ـوِ بَعضٍ خِلْوُ
232. ما زالَتِ الدُنيــــــــا لَنا دارَ أَذى *** مَمزوجَةَ الصَفوِ بِأَلوانِ القَـــــــــــ  ذى
233. الخَيرُ وَالشَرُّ بِهــــــــــــ  ـــــا أَزواجُ *** لِذا نِتــــــــــــ  ــــاجٌ وَلِذا نِتــــــــــــ  ــاجُ 
234. سُبحانَ رَبّي فالِقِ الإِصْبَـــــاح  ِ *** ما أَطلَبَ المَســــاءَ لِلصَبـــــــــ  ـــــــاحِ
235. إِنَّ الجَديـــــــــ  ـدَينِ هُما هُما هُما *** هُما هُما دائِـــــــــــ  ــــرَةٌ رَحاهُما 
236. يا دارُ الباطِـــــــــ  ــــــــــ لِ المُعَتَّقِ *** عَلِقتُ مِمَّن فيـــــــــــــ  ـكَ كُلَّ مَعْلَقِ
237. لا عَيشَ إِلّا عَيشُ أَهلِ الــــحَقِّ *** دارُ خُلودٍ لِحِســــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــابِ الحَقِّ
238. ما عَيشُ مَن ضَلَّ الرِضى بِعَيشِ *** الساخِطِ العَيشِ كَثيـــــــــــ  ــــرُ الطَيشِ
239. جَدَّ بِنا الأَمرُ وَنَحنُ نَلعَــــــــــ  ـبْ *** وَكُلُّ آتٍ فَكــــــَذاكَ يَذهَــــــــــ  ــــــــــ بْ
240. يَنعى حَيــــــــاةَ الحَيِّ مَوتُ المَيِّتِ *** يُسمِعُهُ النَعيَ بِصَــــــــــو  تٍ صَيِّتِ 
241. عَلَيكَ لِلنــــــــاسِ بِنُصحِ الجَيبِ *** وَكُن مِنَ النــــــــــــ  ــــاسِ أَمِينَ الغَيبِ
242. إِرضَ مِنَ الدُنيا بِما يَفوتُكــــــــ  ـــا *** وَاِعلَم بِأَنَّ الـــــــرِزقَ لا يَفوتُكــــــــ  ــــــــا
243. القوتُ مِن حِلٍّ كَثيــــــــــر  ٌ طَيِّبُ *** وَالحظُ بِكرٌ تــــــــــــــ  ــــــــار َةً وَثَيِّبُ
244. أَصلُ الخَطايــــــــ  ــــا خَطرَةٌ وَنَظرَةُ *** وَغَدرَةٌ ظاهِـــــــــــ  ــــــــرَ ةٌ وَفَجـــرَةُ 
245. لِيَسلَمِ الناسُ جَميعاً مِنكـــــــــــ  ـــا *** وَاِرضَ لَعَلَّ اللَهَ يَرضى عَنكـــــــــــ  ــــا
246. تَبــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ارَكَ اللَهُ وَجَلَّ اللَهُ *** أَعظَمُ ما فاهَــــت بِهِ الأَفــــــــــ  ـــــــواه ُ
247. ما أَوسَــــــــــ  ـــــعَ اللَهَ لكل خَلقِهِ *** كُلٌّ فَفي قَبضــَتِهِ وَرِزقـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــِهِ
248. *بِاللَهِ نَقــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــوى لِأَداءِ حَقِّهِ*
249. كُلُّ اِمرِئٍ في شَأنِــــــــــ  ــــــهِ يُرَقّع *** وَالرَقعُ لا يَبقى وَلا المُـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـرَقِّع
250. ما أَشرَفَ الكَسبَ مِنَ الـحَلالِ *** ما أَكرَمَ السَعِيَ عَلى العِيــــــــــ  ـــــالِ
251. ما أَكذَبَ الآمـــــــــال  ِ عِندَ الحَيْنِ *** وَالسَيرُ في إِصــــــــــــ  ــــلاحِ ذاتِ البَينِ
252. آيُّ رَجـــــــــــا  ءٍ لَيسَ فيهِ خَوفُ *** وَرُبَّما خانَت عَسى وَسَـــــــــــ  ــــوفُ
253. ما هُوَ إِلّا الخَوفُ وَالرَجــــــــ  ــــاءُ *** لا تَرجُ مَن لَيسَ لَهُ حَيــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــاءُ
254. يا عَينُ يا عَينُ أَمــــــــــــ  ــــــا رَأَيتِ *** أَمــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـا رَأَيتِ قَطُّ قَبرَ مَيتِ
255. *يا عَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـينُ قَد نُكيتِ إِن بَكيتِ*
256. بَيتُ البِلى أَقصَرُ بَيتٍ سَمكــــــــا *** سُبحانَ مَن أَضحَكَنـــــــ  ـا وَأَبكى 
257. يا لِلبَلى يا لِلبَلى يا لِلبَــــــــــ  ـــــــلى *** إِنَّ البَلى يُسرِعُ تَغيّيرَ الحِـــــــــــ  ــــلا 
258. لا بُدَّ يَوماً يُحصَدُ المَـــــــــــ  ــزروعُ *** وَكُلُّنا عَن نَفسِهِ مَخــــــــــــ  ــــــــدو عُ
259. نَحنُ جَميعــــــــــ  ـــــاً كُلُّنا عَبيدُ *** مَليكُنا مُقتَدِرٌ حَميـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــدُ
260. لَنا مَليـــــــــــ  ـــــكٌ مُحسِنٌ إِلَينــــا *** مَن نَحنُ لَـــــولا فَضلُهُ عَلَينـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــا
261. أَكثَرُ ما نُعنى بِهِ وَلــــــــــــ  ـــــــوعُ *** طوبى لِمَن كانَ لَهُ قُنــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــوعُ
262. سُبحـانُ مَن ذَلَّت لَهُ الأَشرافُ *** أَكرَمُ مَن يُرجى وَمَن يُخــــــــــــ  ــــافُ
263. ما هُوَ إِلّا العَزمُ وَالتَـــــــــ  ـــــــوَك ُّل *** البِرُّ يَعلو وَالفُجــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــورُ يَسفُل
264. كَم مَرَّةٍ حَفَّت بِكَ المَكـــــــــا  رِهُ *** خارَ لَكَ اللَـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ هُ وَأَنتَ كارِهُ
265. عَجِبتُ لِلدَهـــــــــ  ـــرِ وَلِاِنقِلابِهِ *** ما لَكَ لا تُعنى بِمــــــــــــ  ـــــــا يُعنى بِهِ
266. إِذا جَعَلتَ الهَمَّ هَمّاً واحــــــِدا *** نَعِمتَ بالاً وَغَنيتَ راشــــــــــــ  ــــــِدا
267. يا عَجَباً لِلنَفسِ ما أَشرَدَهـــــــ  ـــــا *** ما أَقرَبَ النَفسَ وَما أَبعَدَهـــــــ  ـــــــا 
268. النَفسُ أَعدى لَكَ مِمّـا تَحسِبُ *** حَسبُكَ مِن عِلمِكَ مــــــــــــا تُجَرِّبُ
269. يا عَجَباً يا عَجَباً يا عَجَبــــــــــ  ـا *** يا عَجَبــــــــــ  ــــــــاً لِمَن لَها وَلَعِبــــــــ  ـــــا
270. يا عَجَبـــــاً لِلطَرفِ كَيفَ يَطمَحُ *** يا عَجَبــــــــــ  ــــاً لِلمَرءِ كَيفَ يَفرَحُ 
271. ما أَسرَعَ المَوتَ لِذي طَرفٍ طَمَح *** لَم يَترُكِ المَوتُ لِذي لُبِّ فَـــــــــــــ  ــرَح
272. يا رَبِّ يا رَبِّ لَقَد أَنعَمتــــــــ  ــــــــــ ا *** يا رَبِّ ما أَحســـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــَنَ ما عَلَّمتا
273. يا رَبِّ أَسعِــــــــــ  ـدني بِما عَلَّمتَني *** وَلا تُهنِيِّ بَعــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ دَ إِذ أَكرَمتَني
274. دَع عَنكَ يا هَذا بُنَيّــــــــا  تِ الطُرُق *** إِن لَم تَصُن وَجهَكَ يا هَــــذا خَلُق 
275. دَع عَنكَ مــــــا لَيسَ بِهِ مُستَمتَعُ *** وَشَرُّ ما حاوَلتَ ما لا يَنفَــــــــــ  ـــعُ
276. وَخَيرُ أَيّامِكَ يَومُ تُنعِــــــــــ  ــــــــمُ *** وَشَرُّ أَيّامِكَ يَومُ تَظلِــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــمُ
277. وَخَيرُ ما قُلتَ بِهِ ما يُعـــــــــرَف  ُ *** وَشَرُّ مَن صاحَبتَ مَن لا يُنصــــــِفُ
278. وَخَيرُ مَن قارَنتَ مَن لا يَخْــرُقُ *** وَشَرُّ مَن خالَفتَ مَن لا يَـــــــــــــ  ـرفُقُ
279. كُلٌّ إِذا ما مَسَّهُ الضُرُّ شَكــــــــــا *** وَكُلُّ مَن أَبكَتهُ دُنيـــــــــــ  ــــــــاه ُ بَكى
280. يا عَــينُ ما لَكِ لا تَبكينـــــــــ  ــــــا *** تَبَصَّري إِن كُنتِ تُبصِرينـــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــا
281. ما أَعجَبَ الأَمــرَ لِمَن تَعَجَّبـــــا *** ما أَسرَعَ القَلبَ إِذا تَقَلَّبـــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــا
282. يَحُلُّ قَلبُ المَــــــرءِ حَيثُ مالــــُه *** ما كُلُّ مَن أَطمَعَني أَنالــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــُه
283. قَدِّم لِما بَينَ يَدَيــــــكَ قَـــــــــــــ  دِّمِ *** أُفٍّ وَتُفٍّ لِعَبيــــدِ الدِرهَــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــمِ
284. الصِدقُ وَالبِرُّ أَصَبنا تَوأَمـــــــــ  ــا *** وَالمُسلِمُ البَرُّ يَبَرُّ المُسلِمـــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــا
285. لا سَعَــةٌ أَوسَعَ مِن حُسنِ الخُلُق ** مَنِ اِعتَــــــــــ  ــــدى تاهَ وَمَن تاهَ حَمُق
286. ما كُلُّ مَعقودٍ لَهُ وَثيقَـــــــــ  ـــــــة *** وَالصــــــــــ  ــــِدقُ ما كانَت لَهُ حَقيقَة
287. في الغَيِّ خُسرانٌ وَفي الرُشْدِ دَرَك *** أَوسَعُ خَيرِ المَرءِ خَيرٌ مُشتَــــــــــ  ـرَك
288. *ما زالَتِ الدُنيا سُكونــــــــــ  ــــاً وَحَرَك*
289. يا عَينُ أَبغي مِنكِ أَن تَجــــــــودي *** بِأَدمُـــــعٍ تَنهَـلُّ كَالفَريـــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــدِ 
290. *يَئِستُ في الدُنيـــــــــ  ـــــا مِنَ الخُلودِ*
291. يَحِقُّ لي يا عَـــــــــــــ  ينُ أَن بَكَيتُ *** أَبكي لِعِلمي بِالَّـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـذي أَتَيتُ
292. أَنا المُسيءُ المُذنِبُ الخَطّـــــــاء  ُ *** في تَوبَتي عَن حَوبَتي إِبطـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ اءُ
293. ما عِندَ يَومي ثِقَةٌ لي بِغَـــــــــــ  ـــدِ *** لا بُدَّ مِن دارِ خُلــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـودِ الأَبَـــــدِ
294. يا حَزَني يا حَزَني يا حَــــــــــــز  َني *** لا بُدَّ أَن يَتــــــــــــ  ــــــــرُ كَ روحي بَدَني
295. يا غَـــــــــــــ  ـــدرَةَ الأَيّامِ ما لي وَلَكِ *** لَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـم تُبقِ لي شَيئاً وَلَم تَتَّرِكِ
296. قَرَّبَتِ الأَيّـــــــــ  ـــــــــا مِ مِنّي أَجَلي *** بَرَّحَتِ الأَيّـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــامُ بي في عِلَلي
297. زادَتنِيَ الأَيّـــــــــ  ــــــــام ُ في تَجريبي *** باعَدَتِ الأَيّـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــامُ في تَقريبي
298. يا يَـــــــــــــ  ـــومُ يَومَ البَينِ وَالشُحوطِ *** يا يَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــوم ُ يَومَ العودِ وَالحُنُوطِ 
299. يا يَـــــــــــــ  ـــومُ يَومَ العَلَزِ الشَديــــــــد  ِ *** يا يَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــو مُ يَومَ النَفَسِ البَعيد ِ
300. يا يَـــــــــــــ  ــومُ يَومَ الأَجَلِ المَعـــــدودِ *** يا يَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــومُ يَومَ المَنهَلِ المَورودِ 
301. يا يَـــــــــــــ  ــــومُ يَومَ السِدرِ وَالكافورِ *** يا يَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـومُ يَومَ الكَفَنِ المَنشورِ 
302. يا يَـــــــــــــ  ـــومُ يَومَ الخَتمِ بِالوَفــــــــ  اةِ *** يا يَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــومُ يَومَ الهَجرِ لِلحُماةِ
303. يا يَـــــــــــــ  ــومُ يَومَ المَيِّتِ المُسَجـــّى *** عَلى سَريـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ رٍ لِلبَلى يُزَجّى 
304. يا يَـــــــــــــ  ـومُ يَومَ الرَنَّةِ الطَويلــــــــ  ــَة *** يا يَـــــــــومُ يَومَ العَجزِ عَن ذي الحيلَة 
305. يا يَـــــــــــــ  ـــومُ يَومَ لَيسَ عَنهُ مَدفَــع *** يا يَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــوم ُ يَومَ النَفسِ حينَ تُرفَع
306. صــــــــــــار  َ اِمرُؤٌ فيهِ إِلى ما فيهِ *** يُسْعِـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــدُهُ ذَلِكَ أَو يُشقيهِ
307. *ما أَشغَلَ المَيِّتَ عَن باكيـــــــــــ  ـــــــهِ*
308. أَسلَمَ مَقبوراً مُشَيِّعـُـــــ  ــــــــــ ـوهُ *** اِنصَرَفوا عَنـــهُ وَخَلَّفـــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــــــوهُ
309. ساعَـــــــــــ  ــــةَ سَوَّوا تُربَهُ عَلَيهِ *** وَلَّوا وَلَم يَلتَفِتــــوا إِلَيــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــــهِ
310. سَيَضحَكُ الباكـــــونَ بَعدَ المَيتِ *** لا بَل سَيَلهـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــــونَ بِلَو وَلَيتِ
311. إِنّا إِلى اللَهِ لَراجِعونــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــا *** حَتّى مَتى نَحنُ مُضَيِّعونـــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــــــا
312. بَينا اِمرُؤٌ بَينَ يَدَيــْـــــــ  ــــــكَ حَيّاً *** إِذ صِرتَ لا تُبْصِـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـرُ مِنهُ شَيّا
313. أَعانَنا اللَهُ عَلى لِقائِـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــهْ *** كَم مُخطِئٍ ذي عَجَبٍ بِرائِـــــــــ  ـــــــــه ْ
314. ما الناسُ إِلّا وارِدٌ وَصـــــــــــا  دِرْ *** الطَمْعُ لِلغـــــــــــ  ــــــــال ِبِ فَقرٌ حاضِرْ 
315. طوبى لِمَن يَقنَعُ ما أَغنـــــــــــ  ــاهُ *** وَيحَ مَنِ اِستَعبَـــدَهُ هَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــواهُ
316. أُخَيَّ لا تَذهَب بِكَ المَذاهــــِبُ *** أَظَلَّكَ المــــــــــــ  ــــــــَو تُ وَأَنتَ لاعِبُ
317. أُخَيَّ إِنَّ المَوتَ قَدْ أَظَلَّكـــــــ  ـــــــا *** هَل لَكَ أَن تُعنى بِهِ لَعَلَّكـــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــــا
318. اللَهُ رَبّي قُوَّتي وَحَـــــــــــ  ـــــــوْل يِ *** اللَهُ لي مِن يَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــومٍ كُلِّ هَولِ
319. يا رَبِّ سَلِّمنا وَسَلِّــــــــ  ــــــم مِنّا *** وَتُب عَلَينا وَتَجــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــاوَز عَنّا
320. *يا رَبِّ إِنّا بِـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـكَ حَيثُ كُنّا*
321. كَم فَلتَةٍ لي قَد وُقيـــــــــــ  تُ شَرَّها *** ما أَنفَعَ الدُنيـــــــــ  ــــــــا وَما أَضَرَّها 
322. إِنّا مِنَ الدُنيـــــــــ  ـــــــا لَفي طَريقِ *** إِلى الغَسَّــــــــ  ــــــــاق ِ أَو إِلى الرَحيقِ 
323. ما هِيَ إِلّا جَنَّةٌ وَنــَـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـارُ *** أَفلَحَ مَن كانَ لَهُ اِعْتِبـَــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــارُ
324. كاسَ اِمــــــــــــ  ــــرُؤٌ مُتَّعِظٌ بِغَيرِهِ *** دَع شَرَّ ما تَأتي وَخُـــــــــــ  ـــــذ في خَيرِهِ
325. خَـــــــــــــ  ــــلا أَخٌ عَنكَ فَلا تُخَلِّهِ *** مَن لَكَ يَوماً بِأَخيـــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــــكَ كُلِّهِ
326. مَن يَسأَلِ النــــــــــــ  ـاسَ يَهُن عَلَيهِمُ *** بُؤسى لِمَن حاجَتُهُ إِلَيهِــــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــمُ
327. تَرى مُجتَمِعـــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــاً لا يَفتَرِقْ *** وَكُـــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــلُّ ما زادَ فَلِلنَقصِ خُلِقْ
328. مَن يَســــــــــــ  ــــــأَلِ الناسَ يُخَيِّبوهُ *** وَيُعرِضـــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــــوا عَنهُ وَيُصغِروهُ
329. مَن صَنَعَ النــــــــــــ  ـــــاسَ تَكَنَّفوهُ *** وَاِقتَرَبوا مِنهُ وَكَرَّمـــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــــــــوهُ 
330. سُبحانَ مَن باعَــــــــــد  َ في تَقَدُّمِه *** نَعصيهِ في قَبضَتِهِ بِأَنعُمـــــــ  ــــــــــ ــــــــِه
331. كِلا الجَديدَينِ بِنا حَثيـــــــــــ  ــثُ *** مِنَ الخُطــــــــــ  ـــــــوبِ عَجِلٌ مَكيثُ 
332. طوبى لِمَن طابَ لَهُ الحَديـــــــــ  ـثُ *** ما يَستَوي الطَيِّبُ وَالخَبيـــــــ  ــــــــــ ثُ

----------


## أحمد البكري

> 160. تَبــــــــارَك  َ اللَهُ ........ *** يا صاحِبَ التَســـويفِ ماذا تَنتَظِر
> 161. مــــــَن قَنِعَ........... *** وَالمَوتُ ما أَسرَعَهُ وَأَوحــــــى


من يُتم هذا النقص ؟

----------

